# Thinking of a clip...



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

I had been growing and growing her fur, without any idea what to do with her. I did few neaten/touch up on her here and there but rarely shorten her coat. She is about 9 months now, not complete coat changing yet. 

Was thinking the modern, or if I have enough energy to grow a scandi... or I will scrap it and turn to a dutch? But I will miss the ear! Though her ears are always wet when she drinks...

The second pic, there is a toy-teddy behind.. how small!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The Modern is easily done with the hair you have plus if you don't like it it is easy to grow out. Scandi is a great deal of work. If you like patterns I would try the Desi on your dog, pretty much the Modern but with a very small belting around the last ribs. I really like this & again if you don't like the small belting then that will grow out fairly well too.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

3dogs said:


> The Modern is easily done with the hair you have plus if you don't like it it is easy to grow out. Scandi is a great deal of work. If you like patterns I would try the Desi on your dog, pretty much the Modern but with a very small belting around the last ribs. I really like this & again if you don't like the small belting then that will grow out fairly well too.


Ooooooo . . don'cha just love this 'groomer talk'. It makes me weak in the knees.  lol

But seriously, it's great to follow some of these threads. I learn something from them every time! And even tho my guy is in a pretty plain clip, I love the pix of yr dogs.


----------



## TabbyMom (Jun 6, 2011)

DON'T STEP BACK!!!! WOW...that little guy is so....LITTLE! too cute. I love the picture of them so close together! Your spoo is beautiful! I am just learning to groom my pups. Sometimes I just laugh at what I do to them....but its a learning process...and I'm learning a lot!


----------



## RBMishka (Jul 5, 2011)

WHat is the modern? I have not heard of that one before.

Thanks,

Renee


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

3dogs said:


> The Modern is easily done with the hair you have plus if you don't like it it is easy to grow out. Scandi is a great deal of work. If you like patterns I would try the Desi on your dog, pretty much the Modern but with a very small belting around the last ribs. I really like this & again if you don't like the small belting then that will grow out fairly well too.


About what length of fur for the belt? About the last ribs, so I assume its similar where you part for the continental. I don't do much spoo.. infact lately, its only my spoo and a client spoo that requires a #4 all over, so I can't do much patterns. And the rest poodles I do are toy-minis that only wants TEDDYs haha..

I might scrap off the scandi idea for now..


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Ooooooo . . don'cha just love this 'groomer talk'. It makes me weak in the knees.  lol
> 
> But seriously, it's great to follow some of these threads. I learn something from them every time! And even tho my guy is in a pretty plain clip, I love the pix of yr dogs.


Its great place to learn and share from each other  In fact, I got "poisoned" with spoo from here!


----------



## Bronson Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

I like Dutch Clip 

or Fifth Ave Clip


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

haha.. that will save a lot of combing time!! Especially the neck part!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

She looks so stunning, maybe the scandinavian will be good? 

I'm not sure if its the lighting but for those pics it appears she has faded a bit from when you got her, she is still a cutie no matter the color. 

Standards are so neat :angel2: , I hope I could have one but we don't have the space or do I have the strength to groom one 



RBMishka said:


> WHat is the modern? I have not heard of that one before.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Renee


These are pics of modern clips Groomers BBS: How to - The Modern?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have actually misplace my Poodle book the Shirlee Kalstone. But the designer of the Desi I believe is Elizabeth Paul? You might want to google images of the Desi & I am sure it will come up. But basically the belting does go around the last rib like a Poodle Continental again depending on the length of back etc... you would move the line accordingly. One does the belting with a #10 or #15. Actually I think Flyinduster has photo's of one of her dogs or a clients dogs in a Desi clip. So, you can PM Flyinduster or search her posts for a Desi clip, also a Modern I think she has a Poodle in as well.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I kind of like her all long like she is, but it is nice that you can do just about anything with her at this point. 

That is a teeny tiny toy! Wow, practically guinea pig size.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I have actually misplace my Poodle book the Shirlee Kalstone. But the designer of the Desi I believe is Elizabeth Paul? You might want to google images of the Desi & I am sure it will come up. But basically the belting does go around the last rib like a Poodle Continental again depending on the length of back etc... you would move the line accordingly. One does the belting with a #10 or #15. Actually I think Flyinduster has photo's of one of her dogs or a clients dogs in a Desi clip. So, you can PM Flyinduster or search her posts for a Desi clip, also a Modern I think she has a Poodle in as well.


I finally bring back my copy of shirley's book from workplace.. will look at it later. I did a search earlier, I think you are referring Paris? That changed from Desi to a Scandi. Not recalling seeing a modern from her, but I like her German.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

It may be the lighting, or I am not so sure! Haha.. because her coat has gone longer, and I am seeing her everyday, never notice of colour change!!! OMG.. But I know she is kind of dirty when I just got her, and I bathed her few times to get rid of some stains.. perhaps that's why you see her lighter.



Sapphire-Light said:


> She looks so stunning, maybe the scandinavian will be good?
> 
> I'm not sure if its the lighting but for those pics it appears she has faded a bit from when you got her, she is still a cutie no matter the color.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

outwest said:


> I kind of like her all long like she is, but it is nice that you can do just about anything with her at this point.
> 
> That is a teeny tiny toy! Wow, practically guinea pig size.


Because I have no idea from the beginning apart from growing her fur :2in1:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup, Paris- actually on another board has great clips on there & that thread happens to be on another computer but it has plenty of nice Poodle clips that people have posted of their dogs. Flyingduster with Paris has 2 pictures of her in the "Desi" 1. from the side, & 1 from the top view which is very helpful & I didn't know the belt was that wide on top but it is really cool if looking for something different but able to grow hair out if you don't. Also on the Groomers Lounge there is a Groomer with her Poodle in a "Desi" clip. You will just have to do a search but the Groomers Lounge has lots of photo's of all types of clips.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

My ears are burning... lol!

Paris in the desi (note that her ears are growing out from previously being in a german trim...!)










growing out the band into a scandinavian:









pretty much turning into a scandinavian now:



















And yup, she then got cut down from an overgrown scandinavian:









into a modern:











she's now shaved down in a pony-doodle trim... lol! The hair is GOOONNNNEE! Will perhaps grow it back next winter...


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

@3dogs, which other board are you talking about? Can you pm me?

@flyingduster
Thanks for all the photos in one post! This can really see how Paris grow! And it seems its a nice transformation from each clip. 

I do mostly pet clip and only a few attempt on short back. Did few HCC and some pattern setting. Desi shouldn't be too hard except it is curve not straight like continental, and to get it balance on both side. I think the tough part is actually getting Hazel to stay still enough for me to set the pattern hahaha... in her mind, grooming = playing session!! I need to push her head away from licking me LOL... 

Hazel had short docked tail, it maybe hard for her to grow a big round tail, but I will see how it goes. And I see these clips require short back bespecially the hindquarters, but I don't normally do that haha..


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have only been on this one thread but I loved the clips. I hope I write it down correctly.

www.*******************/poodle-forum/poodle-grooming/253-re-poodle-clipstyles

I think that will take you to the pictures. I have to go back to that forum but reading 2 or3 is enough time for me.

I still think you should give the Desi a try since you can easily grow into a Scandi if you like.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

well that didn't work for some reason plus I spelled poodle wrong so here goes another way I will put spaces in between then just make it one word.

the poodle forum/
poodle-forum/
poodle-grooming/
253-re-poodle-clipstyles
maybe this will work then just string it all together


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

its either I am too stupid to get it right, or there is some error there. Perhaps this board allow you to paste the link in pm?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, you're not allowed to post a link to the poodle breed forum (hence the stars blocking it out like a swear word). It will come up as a swear word in PMs too sorry! You could google it, but I'm not soliciting anything so that'd be up to you.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

hahaha.. its ok ^^ I found it.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

I have trimed her few times but unable to complete her cause I was stealing time in between works to groom her (I guess I need to schedule my off day for her soon!).. but this is what I roughed in so far.. still undecided which trim to go for!! LOL leaning towards Scandi still... 3dogs, i am still doubting to place a belt on her!!

she is not bathed in this pic *giggles*


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

This one is when I did ONE of her leg after her last shower... see how she check out what happened to her leg!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

waa.. no one bothers me


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Doing a great job on the Scandi so keep going. I do understand the hesitation of doing a belt like for the "Desi". If you aren't grooming for a competition then go for a Desi for the experience & if you don't like then it will grow out. The "Desi" was made to be a pet trim of the Scandi. I can't put either of my Poodles in experiment clips because both compete in the Grooming ring so we go to 3 or 4 shows a year & they need a 6 wks of coat not being touched. I would love to try the Desi but have to really work the German right now.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

This thread makes me want to grow Raleigh's coat and groom him myself! I wanna see the ponydoodle! Do you have pix?


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL CurlyDog, It made me feel the same way - time to grow out some coat to play with!

Ruey, you are doing a great job on the Scandinavian trim, it looks wonderful - I'm envious! Please keep posting pictures of your progress!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Tomorrow I am having a day off, I am planning to groom her again, hopefully I don't sleep in too deep hahaha.. Then I will check if i wanna put the belt on her hmm... but I think turning a Scandi to a Desi ain't a hard one. 

There aren't many competition here, perhaps one or some mini competition organized by individual schools. I am not joining any this year.. because I don't have a competition dog. Using a spoo for a competition is too challenging right now hahaa.. plus Hazel is too playful on the table. Perhaps when she gets older and more well trained on the table, I might consider her for competition.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

CurlyDog said:


> This thread makes me want to grow Raleigh's coat and groom him myself! I wanna see the ponydoodle! Do you have pix?


Go go grow!! 

Which ponydoodle? My Renee the tiny toy?



Fond of Poodles said:


> LOL CurlyDog, It made me feel the same way - time to grow out some coat to play with!
> 
> Ruey, you are doing a great job on the Scandinavian trim, it looks wonderful - I'm envious! Please keep posting pictures of your progress!


Thank you for the compliment. Its actually my first attempt on such trim haha..


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

I didn't brush her for more then a week, hence, she gave me a 2 hours brush out tangles session. :ahhhhh::ahhhhh::ahhhhh: Didn't complete her today again! Haha... It is so difficult to complete in a session for my own dog.. Seriously, no more collar for her!! Growing fur is not easy, and I am suspecting her coat is changing, tangles are visiting :aetsch:

But anyway, this is the latest progression. *Not much done actually* With photo taken, I can see there are more tweaking to be done. The seperation line is not straight enough for my liking. And everywhere else need to be tighter! :argh: The rear has grow since the last cut.. need to shorten there too. LOL it sounds like a never ending grooms..


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Ruey

Love your girl she's beautiful and the scissoring is great, a scandi is a lot of work especially during coat change so good luck and keep brushing brushing brushing


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, I'd love to see any pony doodle but i think it's particularly funny/realistic on a standard! I've always been tempted to try it for fun.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Its discouraging when people are claiming that my scandi an unfiinshed groom.. because they see its shorter at the back.... they don't take it as a pattern! Urgh......


----------

